# Need to diagnose what my dead fish had.



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi all.
Been trying to get help on what was wrong with my guy who died yesterday.
It seemed towards the end he had swim bladder but could've also been other things.
When I was giving him his only Epsom salt bath we got a better look at him and under his face looked grey. But his fins looked discolored often while he was sick. From what I read it could've been graphite or columnaris as well.

Obviously it's scary to think he could've had that and all the things I have to throw out and disinfect if he did.
It's a ten gallon tank he was in with snails (not 100% sure which kind, staghorn maybe?)and my pothos plants and recently put in vals plants and took them out cause they were dying. I was sure the last day he was alive he had swim bladder.









I have pictures and videos of him the last week. The problem is in different lighting he looks different. How can I tell? I really need help please. I also don't know what to do with the tank and snails now.
I did my best but really didn't know how to help him until it was probably too late.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

might'ave been poor water quality if the plants died too but Im not the person to ask about these things.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Always best to play it safe after the passing of a fish, quarantine any other fish that are in the tank, clean the whole tank scrub it hard and good. Clean the gravel too.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Can you fill this out to the best of your ability? You may not have the water quality info anymore but it’s really difficult to diagnose anything without the full picture.
you may never know exactly but definitely give the tank a good scrub before getting any new fish. you can use vinegar if you rinse really well.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

SoCalBetta said:


> Always best to play it safe after the passing of a fish, quarantine any other fish that are in the tank, clean the whole tank scrub it hard and good. Clean the gravel too.


There are no other fish. Just snails


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Without the form BettaloverSara linked all anyone can do is guess which is not particularly helpful and can do more harm than good. Please fill out the questionnaire so we'll have the most important information in quick-reference form and, perhaps, be able to give you a more precise answer. Thank you.


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Without the form BettaloverSara linked all anyone can do is guess which is not particularly helpful and can do more harm than good. Please fill out the questionnaire so we'll have the most important information in quick-reference form and, perhaps, be able to give you a more precise answer. Thank you.


Where can I find it? On The mobile site


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is linked above by BettaloverSara but here it be again PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

Betta Fish Forum
Search Community



Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies
PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can best help your Betta
Jump to Latest
Follow
Not open for further replies.
1 - 2 of 2 Posts
RussellTheShihTzu
RussellTheShihTzu
·
RusselltheShihTzu
Joined Mar 19, 2013 · 21,194 Posts
Discussion Starter • #1 • Oct 5, 2015 (Edited)

Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions.


Please copy and paste into a new message and fill out this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give you the most accurate advice possible. Without the information and photos the best we can do is guess.

Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you fill out the form so we will have a quick reference for information.

Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is.

If you need more information ask in text; do not make any alterations to this form. If you have suggestions for additions to this form please contact a Moderator.

Thank you,

The Betta Fish Team

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 10
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78-80
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Snails mystery or staghorn

Food:
What food brand do you use? North fin, omega one
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Yes brine shrimp
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Mostly daily. Often fast one day about once a week

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Never did a full water change in the ten gallon which he was in for almost a year. Monthly or bimonthly lately as life challenges. Recently more frequent but he was already off. 
What percentage of water did you change? 40-65.
What is the source of your water? Tap. Left out for a day
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Seachem stability. Nutrafin Aqua plus, cycle. And recently nutrafin Betta plus.

Water Parameters: don't have a kit. 
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: na
pH: na
Hardness (GH): na 
Alkalinity (KH): na

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Last week he got worse. We thought he was dead. He was on his Betta hammock leaf. Struggling to breathe and swim.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? His color got worse but maybe it was stress or age not just illness
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He stopped swimming normally, trouble finding food. Maybe blind in one eye
Is your Betta still eating? He's dead
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I gave him an Epsom salt bath the night before he died. Was likely too late. The week before he died I changed water several times, gave him melafix 3x (then was told not to do that!), Water conditioners, cleaning gravel
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 3 years almost exactly
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Sounds to me like it might have been old age. 3 years isn’t bad for a betta. There is a chance it could have been water parameters but there is no way to say really.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Seems like it was long-term exposure to poor water quality and old age. I would see if you could take a sample to a fish store and see if they can tell you the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH readings


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Seems like it was long-term exposure to poor water quality and old age. I would see if you could take a sample to a fish store and see if they can tell you the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH readings


A couple days later it would still be the same? The only thing I need to worry about with the tank and everything is if he had graphite? 
You don't think it was columnaris? 
I think he definitely had swim bladder from his he was swimming and struggling to get to the surface to breathe.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I think it could definitely be that. I'm not 100% sure about graphite as I have only seen it once. Either way, I would dose a broad spectrum antibiotic such as EM erythromycin or Maracyn-2 to help the swim bladder. I would also do small, daily water changes for the next few days until you can get the medicine. After he starts feeling better, you only need to do 15-20% water changes weekly.


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I think it could definitely be that. I'm not 100% sure about graphite as I have only seen it once. Either way, I would dose a broad spectrum antibiotic such as EM erythromycin or Maracyn-2 to help the swim bladder. I would also do small, daily water changes for the next few days until you can get the medicine. After he starts feeling better, you only need to do 15-20% water changes weekly.


He's dead. I don't need to treat him. I need to know how to know what he had and what to do with my tank and snails now. We do want another Betta at some point


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Did you see anything fuzzy and white on him? Culmanaris looks like cotton. I have also never seen graphite so I can't really help there. I think if you gove the tank a good clean and the snails seem fine you should be ok to get another betta but you may want to quarantine the snails for a week or two just to be sure.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would bleach the tank and decor and re-cycle before getting another fish


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Did you see anything fuzzy and white on him? Culmanaris looks like cotton. I have also never seen graphite so I can't really help there. I think if you gove the tank a good clean and the snails seem fine you should be ok to get another betta but you may want to quarantine the snails for a week or two just to be sure.


No nothing was cottony on him


----------



## Sushi Mama (Feb 1, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would bleach the tank and decor and re-cycle before getting another fish


What do I do with the plants and snails? Put them in a little tank?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

You have live plants? They should be fine floating in a bucket of conditioned water while you clean everything. The snails too. If you keep your tank running for two or three weeks any possible parasites should die without a host to cling to. If you feel concerned about putting another betta in then definitely clean everything out put it back together and let it run to make sure the plants are good to go. There are “dips” you can do on live plants too, but they can be harsh on the plants.


----------

